# Repti-lisious



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

I just wanted to say that if you need anything for your reptiles, deal with these guys, they rock!

Too many people in this world are quick to complain, so I think its only fair that credit should be given when due.

I ordered some heat mats on Friday, they were delivered today, superbly packaged and in A1 condition.

I hassled them with emails prior to purchase, and always received polite and swift responses.

I only speak as I find, but I find these guys very good ideed.


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

fubar said:


> I just wanted to say that if you need anything for your reptiles, deal with these guys, they rock!
> 
> Too many people in this world are quick to complain, so I think its only fair that credit should be given when due.
> 
> ...


Had a look at these guys and can't believe the prices of there heat mats over £10 more than who i use.
Try Surrey Pet Supplies for prices. :2thumb:


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Surrey reptile supplies for the mats i wanted (6x11) were £9.41.

I wanted 6, Repti sent me all six for £47 delivered, quickly and well packaged.

Surrey would have been £56.46, so near a tenner saved.

Maybe its just this one product that was cheaper, I was only saying that I had a good experience and others might too.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

fubar said:


> Surrey reptile supplies for the mats i wanted (6x11) were £9.41.
> 
> I wanted 6, Repti sent me all six for £47 delivered, quickly and well packaged.
> 
> ...


Just called them for our Habistat 6 x 11 at £9.41 been quoted £14.49 each and not even kept in. :notworthy:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dave and nat are spot on... There friends of a friend but can be in there chattin about reps all day... And they don't get sick of me so bonus. Daves on here I think under "davey boy"


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

petman99 said:


> Just called them for our Habistat 6 x 11 at £9.41 been quoted £14.49 each and not even kept in. :notworthy:


No we dont stock habistat heat mats because we dont rate them as good as the ultratherms that we keep on the shelf. We sell products we belive in not just put a suppliers catalogue on our shelves


----------



## JSI Jay (Sep 19, 2010)

ooooo, bitchy! Catfight! Funny seeing these posts after reading the warning about surrey pets. I use Repti-lisious quite a lot and find their prices to be reasonable and their advice spot on. Because i am local to them it is swings and roundabouts, one thing might be cheaper and others dearer but you can't put a price on good advice and friendly service. Local reptile specialising vets have reccommended repti-lisious to me and also a local zoologist - high praise indeed. Any tom, dick or harry can go to the bank with a business plan to sell dry goods after owning 2 corn snakes, only a professional, well educated and caring reptile and exotic pet owner and handler can build up the type of business and reputation that Dave and Nat have.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

JSI Jay said:


> ooooo, bitchy! Catfight! Funny seeing these posts after reading the warning about surrey pets. I use Repti-lisious quite a lot and find their prices to be reasonable and their advice spot on. Because i am local to them it is swings and roundabouts, one thing might be cheaper and others dearer but you can't put a price on good advice and friendly service. Local reptile specialising vets have reccommended repti-lisious to me and also a local zoologist - high praise indeed. Any tom, dick or harry can go to the bank with a business plan to sell dry goods after owning 2 corn snakes, only a professional, well educated and caring reptile and exotic pet owner and handler can build up the type of business and reputation that Dave and Nat have.


 
^^^^^^ This ^^^^^^ :2thumb:


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

JSI Jay said:


> ooooo, bitchy! Catfight! Funny seeing these posts after reading the warning about surrey pets. I use Repti-lisious quite a lot and find their prices to be reasonable and their advice spot on. Because i am local to them it is swings and roundabouts, one thing might be cheaper and others dearer but you can't put a price on good advice and friendly service. Local reptile specialising vets have reccommended repti-lisious to me and also a local zoologist - high praise indeed. Any tom, dick or harry can go to the bank with a business plan to sell dry goods after owning 2 corn snakes, only a professional, well educated and caring reptile and exotic pet owner and handler can build up the type of business and reputation that Dave and Nat have.


^^^^^^^ This also :notworthy:


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

Thankyou for all your support and kind words

Dave & Nat


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2007)

Just bought a seconhand Rhino viv off Dave and the condition was superb as was the packaging and service, thanks again Dave, just lovin the viv even tho it will probably take a while to get it sited and set up lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just bought a seconhand Rhino viv off Dave and the condition was superb as was the packaging and service, thanks again Dave, just lovin the viv even tho it will probably take a while to get it sited and set up lol


Glad your happy with it, hope it serves you well.


----------

